# Slash VW commercial



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Who else caught the commercial last night?

If not here it is...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVOwXTct0TE

more info

http://www.vdubsrock.com/?ic_id=edh_vdubsrock


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

you can click on lessons by 'legendary guitarist Dweezil Zappa'. WTF? Isn't his claim to fame his father?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Actually there are some that prefer Dweezil to Frank, like me...........


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Dweezil over Frank..... sacrilege brother


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

and Dweezil took lessons from ???? Where does Slash fit in here, did he take lessons from ????


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Guys, you all realize that the only way to make $$$$ playing guitar is going to be helping corpos sell their wares.....cool pick slide, I think I'll buy the car:tongue: 

I liked the Chicken metal band for Burger King better (especially when they pound out the Ronald McDonald lookalike)......anyway, this seems to be the new hot marketing thing and they won't have a limited budget. 

and everytime one of us bumps a thread like this, some ad exec who's suit cost more than any guitar we'll ever own is banging down some sushi and licking his lips.

Andy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think those guitars they are giving away are like $45.00 at Costco.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Have you seen the Nigel Tufnel spot.
"THIS AMPLIFIER HAS AIRBAGS"
http://youtube.com/watch?v=lx3H1WJdU44
HILARIOUS


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think those guitars they are giving away are like $45.00 at Costco.


Sure, but the cheap guitars aren't really the point of the ad campaign though. VW are advertising geniuses. Hell, you started a thread about it! :smile: 

That guitar that Slash is playing looks great. It would be neat to play a quality version of it.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

do I have to the first one to say it?



SLOPPY


why didn't they just put in a velvet revolver song. it would be way more popular


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Yerffej said:


> do I have to the first one to say it?
> 
> 
> 
> SLOPPY


The problem with pointing the finger at an iconic musician and saying that his playing was sloppy is that assy messageboard people like me might start asking you to post your own playing. And then we'll find out exactly how sloppy Slash's playing is. :tongue: :wink: 

The only thing I noticed about the commercial is that Slash is starting to look a little worse for wear. He's got the hands of a 90 year old!


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Makes me want to run out an buy a VW


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Made me want to buy a top hat.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

faracaster said:


> Have you seen the Nigel Tufnel spot.
> "THIS AMPLIFIER HAS AIRBAGS"
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=lx3H1WJdU44
> HILARIOUS


HAH! Hadn't seen that one. Nigel makes the best 'guitar face'.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

I saw a John Mayer version the other night...


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

nine said:


> The problem with pointing the finger at an iconic musician and saying that his playing was sloppy is that assy messageboard people like me might start asking you to post your own playing. And then we'll find out exactly how sloppy Slash's playing is. :tongue: :wink:
> 
> The only thing I noticed about the commercial is that Slash is starting to look a little worse for wear. He's got the hands of a 90 year old!


true that. I was comparing slash's playing, to slash's other playing. I can't hold a candle to that


----------

